# Is my dog really German Bred?



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

My dog is suppose to be from German show lines, but I have noticed he has a sloped back...and from what I have read only american line dogs are suppose to have that.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Only way to know for sure is to look at his pedigree. If you can post his pedigree, or at least the names of his parents so we can try to look up his pedigree, lots of folks here can tell you what his lines are.

As for a "sloped back", while it is most common in American lines because they typically breed specifically for it, and is rather uncommon in the other lines because they don't, it can occur in any line. Also, "sloped back" can mean different things to different people, so if you could post a couple pictures of him taken from the side with him standing square or in a stack, that would be helpful to determine what you mean when you say "sloped back".


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

The male is
V Beiko vom Gleisenauer-Schloß

and all I know is part of his moms name "Kinder"


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

The slope looks just like his dads


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

His sire is German show lines. 

Yes, while not as extreme as the rear angulation often found in American lines, that sort of angulation in the rear is becoming increasingly common in the German show lines, as is the roached (arched behind the wither) topline.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

What are your impressions of the Sire, is he as great as I was led to believe?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As a working line person, I'm not a student of German show lines, so I can't really comment on his pedigree or how he measures up structurally to what the German show line folks want to see. There are some German show line afficionados on the board, so hopefully they'll chime in and can answer that question better.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What do you mean by "slope"? The type will depend on the lines, not just how the dog appears in a single photo. You can get west German show dogs that look like working dogs or American line dogs and vice versa. Also it really depends on how the dog is stacked. I have a German show line and I can stack him to have a straight sloping back or a more curved/roached back.

The dog you posted and the name you gave is a west German show line dog(s).


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

The Dams full name is Kinder Vom Lebenshunger


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

She's also German show lines.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there anyone who can tell me the quality of the breeder's lines? I am trying to decide if I should recommend this breeder to others and want to become more educated on what he has.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's a lot more to a breeder than one/two dogs and their lines. I've seen breeders with "top" lines that basically are no better than a GSD puppy mill. I've also seen some dogs crop up from less used or lesser known lines that are absolutely stellar dogs.


----------

